# bowhunter wannabe



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

a 12 year old boy is currently living with me full time. he has expressed an interest in bowhunting when deer season opens in a few weeks. a friends husband has agreed to take him and the boy would like one to practice with.

can anyone recommend a reasonably priced one for a beginner?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Most bowhunters I know started out with one of these http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/compound/ Eddie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yowza!! that's kind of steep. especially as he might go one time and decide he doesn't like it.

would it do any good to practice with a regular bow and arrow? or is the compound bow an entirely different animal?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Sure some folks use a recurve or traditional for the challenge of hunting like native Americans.They will take game just as quick as a compound. The main thing about a compound is it only takes half the effort to hold at full draw so most folks shoot it better because of that. A recurve with good sights and a lot of practice will get the job done also. If you can find a local bow shop take him there and they will let him shoot both kinds and let him decide is it worth it.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Around here most pawn shops and craigslist have decent bows in the 50# range for $35-$65. With arrows, broadheads, arm guard and glove you should be able to outfit him for about $100.

alan


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, watch your local Craigslist like just stated, being hunting season is close, alot are starting to show up for sale at very reasonable prices.


----------



## AC Spectre (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't mean to be a downer here, but a few weeks isn't nearly enough time for someone to go from absolute beginner with a bow to being able to bring down a deer. Why not buy him an inexpensive bow to start practicing with, see how he progresses and then see if he is still interested in it next year. Allowing him to tag along on the hunt would be a great experience for him, but being able to consistently hit a target with a bow takes A LOT of practice. If he still seems interested, I would enroll him in a bow hunter education/safety course next summer so that he could hunt next year.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

first a bow needs to be fitted to the shooter for best performance. w/ an arrow nocked, have him draw the friends bow to the corner of his mouth w/ & w/o a mechanical release. mark the arrow where it meet the backside of the bow. ease the dow down. measure from the string to the mark this is his draw length. when you buy a used bow make sure it fits his draw length most grown men fall between 27-31" and most bows are in this range being young he might go a little shorter. if you buy used, bite the bullet and get the bow restrung. string get old and the last thing you want is for it to give while he has it at or near fulldraw. definitely get him a bracer to start, if he's a nut like me he'll get rid of it on his own. get him a finger tab for practicing finger release, but also get him a mechanicl release. don't hamstring the boy w/ sights, let him learn instinctive shooting first. it'll make him a better shot in the long run. also let him know the muscle strength and endurance and hand eye coordination he gets from shooting the bow will make him a better rifle & pistol shot later when he joins the Marines. a cheap broadhead target from walmart is a good idea too. he can put fresh broadheads on before a hunt. if he practices daily a few weeks is plenty of time to get good enough for a shot at 25yds or less. tell him the most important part of practice is the last ten shot's when his arms are tired and shaking. developing the contentration to use good form on those shots is what will allow him to make the shot in the field.
remember if you take your kids hunting you won't be hunting your kids. 
you may also want to consider getting the kid into dogging & trapping both will teach him alot about life he won't learn from playstation and he can earn money and recognition from them (and they happen to just be fun for a boy that age).


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

thank you guys! i'll keep an eye peeled. he has exceptionally good aim for a child so it's right up his alley. there is a bow shop in town so i bet they have some good suggestions too.

to me, bow hunting is a lot more fair and sportsmanlike- just you and your weapon in the woods looking for food. i really like deer meat so i'll gladly support this interest.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> first a bow needs to be fitted to the shooter for best performance. w/ an arrow nocked, have him draw the friends bow to the corner of his mouth w/ & w/o a mechanical release. mark the arrow where it meet the backside of the bow. ease the dow down. measure from the string to the mark this is his draw length. when you buy a used bow make sure it fits his draw length most grown men fall between 27-31" and most bows are in this range being young he might go a little shorter. if you buy used, bite the bullet and get the bow restrung. string get old and the last thing you want is for it to give while he has it at or near fulldraw. definitely get him a bracer to start, if he's a nut like me he'll get rid of it on his own. get him a finger tab for practicing finger release, but also get him a mechanicl release. don't hamstring the boy w/ sights, let him learn instinctive shooting first. it'll make him a better shot in the long run. also let him know the muscle strength and endurance and hand eye coordination he gets from shooting the bow will make him a better rifle & pistol shot later when he joins the Marines. a cheap broadhead target from walmart is a good idea too. he can put fresh broadheads on before a hunt. if he practices daily a few weeks is plenty of time to get good enough for a shot at 25yds or less. tell him the most important part of practice is the last ten shot's when his arms are tired and shaking. developing the contentration to use good form on those shots is what will allow him to make the shot in the field.
> remember if you take your kids hunting you won't be hunting your kids.
> you may also want to consider getting the kid into dogging & trapping both will teach him alot about life he won't learn from playstation and he can earn money and recognition from them (and they happen to just be fun for a boy that age).


Good advice, but first, check to see which is his dominate eye, by making a oval with thumb and forefinger, holding them in front of the eyes about a foot or so. Then close one eye then the other. Where the picture through the fingers remains steady while it shifts with the other eye, the steady one is the dominate eye. I have seen people with shooting problems revealed that they say were shooting right handed, with a dominate left eye.


----------



## AC Spectre (Sep 1, 2008)

marvella said:


> thank you guys! i'll keep an eye peeled. he has exceptionally good aim for a child so it's right up his alley. there is a bow shop in town so i bet they have some good suggestions too.
> 
> to me, bow hunting is a lot more fair and sportsmanlike- just you and your weapon in the woods looking for food. i really like deer meat so i'll gladly support this interest.


It is definitely more difficult but I'm not sure about fair and sporting. I don't want to paint with a broad stroke here as I know that there are lots of ethical and responsible bow hunters out there, but I also know that I see an awful lot of deer that have been wounded and not killed by bow hunting. 

I like to give myself the best odds possible of making a clean killing shot and to me that means a large calibre rifle. 

The first thing indians did when they were introduced to guns was throw their bows and arrows on the fire.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

that's a very good point i hadn't considered. a clean kill is important.

what i don't like is the bear hunters in my neck of the woods that think it's sporting to put radio collars on their dogs while they race their trucks up and down the roads after them. that's more what i was talking about. and NOT what i consider sportsmanlike hunting.


----------



## AC Spectre (Sep 1, 2008)

You're right, that doesn't sound very sporting at all. I just want to say that I, by no means, wish to discourage you from exposing this boy to the joys and wonders of hunting and I am not "anti" bow hunting. I just think we, as mentors to young hunters, have a responsibility to them and the wildlife they hunt to make them as safe, proficient, and ethical as we can.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, and you did that very thing.

thanks to all for the very helpful answers.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

AC Spectre said:


> It is definitely more difficult but I'm not sure about fair and sporting. I don't want to paint with a broad stroke here as I know that there are lots of ethical and responsible bow hunters out there, but I also know that I see an awful lot of deer that have been wounded and not killed by bow hunting.
> 
> I like to give myself the best odds possible of making a clean killing shot and to me that means a large calibre rifle.
> 
> The first thing indians did when they were introduced to guns was throw their bows and arrows on the fire.


No, they stopped driving 100 animals off a bluff, keeping 10 and letting the rest rot. Not to condemn the method, for it was all they had.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

indians didn't ditch their bows until they got cartridge guns, because bows had a higher rate of fire than muzzleloaders, they were still very effective weapons for war.

Marvella
as for dogging bears not being sporting, when was the last time you heard of a deer shooting back. a sport means both sides have a fair chance, well the big boar bears that refuse to tree have a very good chance of killing the dogs and at times they get a chance to kill the hunter back. it's even more true when you use a blade for the kill (and yess the local ******** i run with think i'm nuts for using a spear). it's also much harder work for no reward than sitting in a stand shooting some animal that is having a snack or looking for some nookie and totally oblivious to your presence. dogging is a year round physically demanding activity. after i get too old to follow the dogs i'll still have another decade to sit my butt down and assasinate some stupid forest cow from 20 yards just like i do now when i need to fill the freezer. i have been running for a few years now, and though i have some nice pics of sows up a tree and little bears (under 300#) i have yet to even see one killed. i run w/ good honest doggers and our self imposed weight limit is 300#. we do this to make sure we don't take sows and immature boars. also the collars are primarily for finding dogs after it's all said and done, you still use your ears for chasing the dogs. when a dog is hurt that dang collar is a lifesaver. we have our outlaws. just like deershooters get in a wad when you call the guy spotlighting w/a 7mag a hunter, we don't like it whem lawbreaking scum ruin our name. you need to go run a bear and see just how hard it is and how often the bear get away from smart running and/or hard fighting.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Hunting is not a sport, it is an excercise in predation where we hunters take the place of the predators humans removed so we all can be safe walking across the lot at Walmart. How one hunts is immaterial as long one does it the best way they humanely can and still be effective. Deer may not shoot back, but they can one feel awfully foolish at times, and deer are prey animals created for consumption by those of us at the top of the food chain, or pyramid. The idea is to keep all wildlife within the carrying capacity of their diminishing habitat. While we do not so that perfectly, animal rights folks do not do it at all, rather kill inhumanely by kindness and indifference.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

AC Spectre said:


> Don't mean to be a downer here, but a few weeks isn't nearly enough time for someone to go from absolute beginner with a bow to being able to bring down a deer. Why not buy him an inexpensive bow to start practicing with, see how he progresses and then see if he is still interested in it next year. Allowing him to tag along on the hunt would be a great experience for him, but being able to consistently hit a target with a bow takes A LOT of practice. If he still seems interested, I would enroll him in a bow hunter education/safety course next summer so that he could hunt next year.


You beat me to it! I totally agree. He should show maintained interest for a year, shooting at hay bales and when he can hit a paper plate from 30 yards 80%+ of the time, (with a minimum of 40 lb. draw weight...check your state requirements)...Then I'd say he's earned the priviledge of going. I'd make him work for it. Deer deserve no less.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If it was my boy, I would just buy him a recurve bow from a yard sale/ flea market and the cheapest arrows and tell him to go shoot all the squirrels, rabbits, and quail he could find behind the house. When he gets proficient enough to bring home small game, then we'll talk deer hunting with a better setup. 

Learning to stalk small game will make you a better deer hunter.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

AC Spectre said:


> It is definitely more difficult but I'm not sure about fair and sporting. I don't want to paint with a broad stroke here as I know that there are lots of ethical and responsible bow hunters out there, but I also know that I see an awful lot of deer that have been wounded and not killed by bow hunting.
> 
> I like to give myself the best odds possible of making a clean killing shot and to me that means a large calibre rifle.
> 
> The first thing indians did when they were introduced to guns was throw their bows and arrows on the fire.


Well I think you will find there is alot more wounded that crawl off and die durring Fireams Season.

I enjoy Both and I realize this happens with both.

big rockpile


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Rock
i've fed many a gunshot deer to my dogs. haven't run across an arrowed deer YET. just my experience. my way the deer goes free or is DRT. it's also a very active sport running after a greyhound chasing a deer. but that's the way i like it and i don't fault other's for doing what they like.
now the biggest threat i have seen to hunting is how people who hunt one way think theirs is the only proper way and will gladly throw other's who hunt different right under the bus.


----------



## AC Spectre (Sep 1, 2008)

I think that is a matter of percentages. Far more people hunt with guns so it would only stand to reason that there would be more deer wounded by guns than by arrows. While any deer that is not hit well, runs off, and dies unfound is a tragedy, it misses my main point. I have seen a large number of deer still alive with horrendous wounds inflicted by arrows. Every deer season in my area gun hunters take deer that have arrows still in them or wounds from arrows. I have taken two such deer myself. We have a lengthy bow season here before our firearms season and living in a very rural part of the state, the area is flooded with hunters whose only time spent in the woods is during hunting season. That many of them are not as skilled as they need to be to safely and humanely hunt with a bow, is borne out by what I have seen. 

I am the last one to feel that one certain form of hunting is superior to any other or that the rights of hunters to hunt as they like be infringed in any way. I do feel that anyone who goes into the woods with the intent to take game of any kind and by any means they choose, should be proficient enough to take said game in the most safe, expeditious, and humane way possible


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i would contend there are a higher percentage of reckless rifle/gun hunters because they are depending on the power of the weapon for the kill and taking shots beyond their ability and not checking the zero on their rifle. honestly i don't think 75% of modern hunters have any business in the woods. they can't navigate. they don't know how build expedient shelters. they don't know how to track. most of them can't shoot to save their life (i know i wind up having to try to teach them when they come in the Marines worst dang habits and their target looks like some one shot it w/ a shotgun) but they take 300yd plus shots because they have a 7 mag or some other silly crap.
most real bowhunters i've met are real woodsmen and fair to good shots. unfortunately a lot of the same morons i just described get bows so they can hunt longer but aren't any better of a hunter for it. but that is just my experience.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Maybe we should start periodic proficiency exams for hunters?


----------



## AC Spectre (Sep 1, 2008)

Pops2 said:


> i would contend there are a higher percentage of reckless rifle/gun hunters because they are depending on the power of the weapon for the kill and taking shots beyond their ability and not checking the zero on their rifle. honestly i don't think 75% of modern hunters have any business in the woods. they can't navigate. they don't know how build expedient shelters. they don't know how to track. most of them can't shoot to save their life (i know i wind up having to try to teach them when they come in the Marines worst dang habits and their target looks like some one shot it w/ a shotgun) but they take 300yd plus shots because they have a 7 mag or some other silly crap.
> most real bowhunters i've met are real woodsmen and fair to good shots. unfortunately a lot of the same morons i just described get bows so they can hunt longer but aren't any better of a hunter for it. but that is just my experience.


I have seen this type of poor behavior in many hunters as well. I know exactly what you mean about the lack of basic outdoor skills in a large percentage of the people with hunting licenses these days. I won't hunt on state land at all any more because of the number of reckless, gun-toting morons out there. Every year around here someone gets hurt or killed by some so-called hunter. Only private land for me, I know and trust the people I'm hunting with.

Teaching marksmanship to Marines, I'm impressed. I was in the Army. I could shoot pretty well before I went in and qualified expert in basic. My unit was the first in the Army to get the M16-A2's when they came out and they took us to Parris Island to go through Marine Corps marksmanship with them. I thought I was a pretty good shot but I have to tell you, I learned more about shooting in those three weeks than I ever had in my life. The difference between Marine Corps marksmanship and Army marksmanship is night and day. It's definitely true what they say; "Every Marine a rifleman."


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yep have a secondary MOS 8531 as Primary Marksmanship Instructor. it's being phased out except for recruit training. in the fleet they are phasing in Combat Marksmanship Instructor. not excited about the result. they are permitting more bad habits and have eliminated the tactical reload on the qualification range.
i think we're just overrun w/ gadget geeks and horn hunters and not enough woodsmen. i know plenty of oldtimers that were mediocre shots but were good enough woodsmen that they never shot a deer more than 50 yds. heck i haven't shot one more than 20yds, but that's cause i'm lazy and don't want to drag them out of the nasty areas they are in at longer range.
around here everybody is in a club and all the private land is under lease, still i generally see more hunters on base than in the national forest right outside.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Marvella

Maybe you can get the boy involved with a local 4-H shooting sports group. They teach archery. Target shooting, but also some 3D shooting. There, he can learn the basics, get practice, and get stronger! 4-Hers shoot recurve bows and at competitions, there is a compound bow class. Once he knows he likes shooting a bow, then maybe move up to a compound.

And, for this season, maybe a hunter would take him hunting where he could sit, and watch and learn if not actually shoot.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

shelljo, that's exactly what i am planning. he is still begging for a bow and someone on here has been kind enough to offer the use of one while he learns. but i think it's best to let him go on a hunt before investing too much in it.

i've raised enough children to know that sometimes they beg for something they think they want, then when they get it, they use it once and it lays in their room gathering dust. i think it's best to be financially cautious for now.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

make him earn it. after he tries it w/ the neighbor. tell him to get a job and make the money to buy a complete start up. if it's really in his blood he will.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> make him earn it. after he tries it w/ the neighbor. tell him to get a job and make the money to buy a complete start up. if it's really in his blood he will.


he is earning it. it will be a reward if he stays on the honor roll. he does other things ( like help with chores and mowing) to earn pocket money.


----------

